

​New fees cast shadow on HEVC - TD-Linux
http://www.cnet.com/news/new-fees-cast-shadow-on-next-gen-high-quality-streaming-video/

======
higherpurpose
Speaking of which - any recent updates on Daala? How is it coming along? Is it
already better than HEVC? Close enough?

Also it should've been obvious that this would happen with HEVC. Typical bait
and switch strategy. Make it so they depend on you, then raise prices. That's
why everyone in the industry should've been more bullish on open source
standards.

~~~
timboslice
> everyone in the industry should've been more bullish on open source
> standards

This, 100x this. Look at the pedigree of Xiph[1] - non-profit corporation
dedicated to protecting the foundations of Internet multimedia from control by
private interests.

1\. Ogg/Vorbis

2\. FLAC

3\. Opus/Speex - low latency voice codecs

4\. Theoria video codec

5\. Icecast

etc.

These people know how to get stuff done.

There is also Google's VP9. It has comparable quality to HVEC, and recently
released libvpx 1.4.0 which adds support for 10-bit and 12-bit bit depth,
4:2:2 and 4:4:4 chroma subsampling, and VP9 multithreaded decoding/encoding

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VP9](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VP9)

[1]
[https://wiki.xiph.org/index.php/Main_Page](https://wiki.xiph.org/index.php/Main_Page)

